

The mindset of an AIG Executive - smidwap
http://www.businessweek.com/careers/managementiq/archives/2009/03/the_mindset_of.html?chan=top+news_tAop+news+index+-+temp_news+%2B+analysis

======
weiser
I think this executive and all those who want to bury this guy are missing an
important point.

In financial markets, you cannot judge performance simply by results, because
it is very difficult to determine whether the good performance was due to any
intelligent effort or simply due to good luck. Those guys making money off CDS
were also being profitable for a long time. But now we know what they were
doing was utterly shortsighted

So if this guy wants to prove that he deserves that bonus, he should show that
he was doing something intelligent. If he knows this, than his letter is a
deception. If he does not know this, he is not really that smart and does not
deserve that bonus.

------
Oxryly
This is what bankruptcy is for...

